# Looking For Care Work In Andalucia Spain



## kato20

Hello, My name is Kate & I am looking for care/support work in Andalucia Spain, I have lots of experience within mental health, Learning Disabilites and Caring for the elderly, I have Nvq level 3 in Health & Social Care and I am currently working as a senior support worker in the UK, I am also in college learning Spanish, I would appreciate any feedback/ information or jobs :lol:

Look forward to hearing from anyone

Kind Regards

Kate UK :rain:


----------



## jojo

I used to be a care worker and nurse in the UK and would love to find work of that nature here in Andalucia. I did have a job as bank staff for an expat nursing home when I first arrived, but since my initial training I have had one shift of 6 hours and which paid me 30€ (5€ an hour) There are some agencies around and if you google them they may help you, but I dont think there is a lot going and I dont think the pay is liveable without another form of income, altho who knows??? it depends on your commitments and lifestyle etc.

As I say, google some nursing homes, care agencies etc and e-mail them, you maybe lucky!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kato20

jojo said:


> I used to be a care worker and nurse in the UK and would love to find work of that nature here in Andalucia. I did have a job as bank staff for an expat nursing home when I first arrived, but since my initial training I have had one shift of 6 hours and which paid me 30€ (5€ an hour) There are some agencies around and if you google them they may help you, but I dont think there is a lot going and I dont think the pay is liveable without another form of income, altho who knows??? it depends on your commitments and lifestyle etc.
> 
> As I say, google some nursing homes, care agencies etc and e-mail them, you maybe lucky!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo
Thanks for getting back to me, I have added my cv to a load of websites but not having much look in finding nursing homes ect, I would even work as a live in carer but dont know were to start with this, have they got jobs in papers over there? If you dont mind me asking what do you do now? I used to live in benalmadena about 5yrs ago doing bar work but I want to move there and get myself a permanent job throughout the year, I have qualifications in healthcare but if i can get any other job for now it would be brilliant, i would appreciate any info you have got

Thanks again 
Kate


----------



## jojo

kato20 said:


> Hi Jo
> Thanks for getting back to me, I have added my cv to a load of websites but not having much look in finding nursing homes ect, I would even work as a live in carer but dont know were to start with this, have they got jobs in papers over there? If you dont mind me asking what do you do now? I used to live in benalmadena about 5yrs ago doing bar work but I want to move there and get myself a permanent job throughout the year, I have qualifications in healthcare but if i can get any other job for now it would be brilliant, i would appreciate any info you have got
> 
> Thanks again
> Kate


I dont work at the mo Kate, I'm always on the look out but I'm fortunate that I have a husband that commutes to the uk  He earns it, I spend it :lol:

Have a look in the local papers here on line "the Sur in english", "Friday Ad" ??? The job situation is bad in Spain, worse than the UK as Spains main industries have been hit very hard.. contruction, car industry, tourism apparently. So there are a lot of people competing for work. But keep looking and trying and maybe come over for a visit/fact finding holiday and see??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

Hi Kate,

Any work at the moment is really hard to come by. Much of the time it is being in the right place at the right time. I was propping up my local brit bar one day and someone walked in who was looking for a carer for his mother who had altziemers (scuse spelling), I was very lucky to br there at that moment as it was unusually well paid.

However, I think you are going about it the right way. Learning the lingo can make you more attractive especially if you can become fluent. A tall ask I know  especially Andaluz spanish . I believe the the spanish health service is desperate for nursing staff. So, if you can put a great deal of effort into becoming fluent, you stand a very good chance.

It's also who you know. The only problem with that is obviously you need to be here and expand on getting yourself known. I am sure you know all this already having lived here before. You never know, someone may be needing a carer right now and may be reading your thread.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## kato20

jojo said:


> I dont work at the mo Kate, I'm always on the look out but I'm fortunate that I have a husband that commutes to the uk  He earns it, I spend it :lol:
> 
> Have a look in the local papers here on line "the Sur in english", "Friday Ad" ??? The job situation is bad in Spain, worse than the UK as Spains main industries have been hit very hard.. contruction, car industry, tourism apparently. So there are a lot of people competing for work. But keep looking and trying and maybe come over for a visit/fact finding holiday and see??????
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks Jo, Lucky you!! maybe I should look for a husband rather than a job!! ha!!, I will keep looking i am desperate to get over there, I will take any job. Thanks again Kate


----------



## kato20

Chica said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> Any work at the moment is really hard to come by. Much of the time it is being in the right place at the right time. I was propping up my local brit bar one day and someone walked in who was looking for a carer for his mother who had altziemers (scuse spelling), I was very lucky to br there at that moment as it was unusually well paid.
> 
> However, I think you are going about it the right way. Learning the lingo can make you more attractive especially if you can become fluent. A tall ask I know  especially Andaluz spanish . I believe the the spanish health service is desperate for nursing staff. So, if you can put a great deal of effort into becoming fluent, you stand a very good chance.
> 
> It's also who you know. The only problem with that is obviously you need to be here and expand on getting yourself known. I am sure you know all this already having lived here before. You never know, someone may be needing a carer right now and may be reading your thread.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


I hope so!! thanks for info, I just need that little break and hope someone is reading this, I only came back from benalmadena on sunday, I had a weeks holiday with friends and realized how much i missed the place, heres hoping anyway, if anyone hears anything i would appreciate a msg, haha, Thanks again Kate


----------



## jojo

kato20 said:


> Thanks Jo, Lucky you!! maybe I should look for a husband rather than a job!! ha!!, I will keep looking i am desperate to get over there, I will take any job. Thanks again Kate


hhhmmm... I wonder which I'd prefer?? a husband or a job?? 


Jo xx


----------



## maro4me

kato20 said:


> I hope so!! thanks for info, I just need that little break and hope someone is reading this, I only came back from benalmadena on sunday, I had a weeks holiday with friends and realized how much i missed the place, heres hoping anyway, if anyone hears anything i would appreciate a msg, haha, Thanks again Kate


try sentinella there is a lady with ms wanting carers got to be 5 ,5 drive if possible lives in torrox costa worked for her reasonable pay and nice women its still advertised just search for sentinella magazine then click on classifieds


----------



## Chica

I can vouch for her being a nice, courageous woman. I have worked a shift with her but couldn't lift her. The carers do 24 hour shifts. Whether you would get enough shifts to support yourself here is another matter. Would you be happy with living in this area?
It's worth an ask if the answer to the last question is yes.


----------



## kato20

maro4me said:


> try sentinella there is a lady with ms wanting carers got to be 5 ,5 drive if possible lives in torrox costa worked for her reasonable pay and nice women its still advertised just search for sentinella magazine then click on classifieds


Hi 
Thanks will take a look


----------



## kato20

Chica said:


> I can vouch for her being a nice, courageous woman. I have worked a shift with her but couldn't lift her. The carers do 24 hour shifts. Whether you would get enough shifts to support yourself here is another matter. Would you be happy with living in this area?
> It's worth an ask if the answer to the last question is yes.



I didnt realise how far away it was from were i know, i know torremolinos, benalmadena, fuengirola, a little of mijas and Alhaurin. I think it will be a good idea to invest in a sat nav. Well I am getting alot of info thanks to you guys so hopefully something will come up.

Much appreciated

Kate


----------



## johnjac

*johnjac*



kato20 said:


> Hello, My name is Kate & I am looking for care/support work in Andalucia Spain, I have lots of experience within mental health, Learning Disabilites and Caring for the elderly, I have Nvq level 3 in Health & Social Care and I am currently working as a senior support worker in the UK, I am also in college learning Spanish, I would appreciate any feedback/ information or jobs :lol:
> 
> Look forward to hearing from anyone
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Kate UK :rain:


hi kate i have worked in torremolinos area for nursing home but . had to leave was not enough work. i wish you luck finding something let me know how you get on.
john


----------

